# Cosmetic brush question



## Mikey (Oct 5, 2009)

Does anyone know what these are made of? It says on the AS website that they are natural hair, but they are labeled as "Sable" i have never heard of an animal called a Sable, so I am at a loss. I may have a pile of these for sale in a Spa and they are all organic type people, so I need to give a good answer.

Thanks guys.

(also, if anyone knows what the old Dior white ones were made from. Perhaps the ones Penworks sells are also the same?)

Mike


----------



## stolicky (Oct 5, 2009)

I know Penworks sells Badger hair brushes.  I'm sure sure if that helps you though.


----------



## THarvey (Oct 5, 2009)

Mikey said:


> Does anyone know what these are made of? It says on the AS website that they are natural hair, but they are labeled as "Sable" i have never heard of an animal called a Sable, so I am at a loss. I may have a pile of these for sale in a Spa and they are all organic type people, so I need to give a good answer.
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> ...



Sable is a small rodent, related to the mink. Here is a link with a picture of a black sable.  There is also a golden colored sable.

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ctures&hl=en&rlz=1T4SUNA_en___US217&sa=X&um=1

Most of the better commercial brushes on the market are made from sable.

AS sells golden sable brushes.  Pen Works sells black sable brushes.  Their prices are about the same.




stolicky said:


> I know Penworks sells Badger hair brushes.  I'm sure sure if that helps you though.




Badger hair is used mostly for shaving brushes.  It is a little course for cosmetic brushes.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 5, 2009)

Many years ago, when fur was acceptable, sable was in a class with mink.

Don't worry, high-end women will know what it is, without your help.


----------



## skiprat (Oct 5, 2009)

A Sable is also an antelope:wink:


----------



## THarvey (Oct 5, 2009)

skiprat said:


> A Sable is also an antelope:wink:



True, but I don't think they make brushes from these.


The rodent sable looks rather fierce.  I don't think I want to be the one to shear that animal.


----------



## THarvey (Oct 5, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> Many years ago, when fur was acceptable, sable was in a class with mink.
> 
> Don't worry, high-end women will know what it is, without your help.




...And they are happy to pay for them.  I had better sales of cosmetic brushes than pens this Summer.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 5, 2009)

THarvey said:


> True, but I don't think they make brushes from these.
> 
> 
> The rodent sable looks rather fierce.  I don't think I want to be the one to shear that animal.




When we moved to Wis., there was a mink farm not far from me. Nasty little critters.  Much less so when they were coats or mink stoles.


----------



## ngeb528 (Oct 5, 2009)

Please don't use badger hair in a cosmetic brush.  It's much more coarse than sable.


----------



## el_d (Oct 5, 2009)

Not too sure what the composition of the Dior cosmetic brushes are but I think they are sythetic. 

 I made some badger hair shaving brushes from AS for my dad and uncle, My father told me that when he used his the "paint" on the end of the brush started to come off. Left his shaving cream greyish. He said it looked like he had a 5o'clock shadow on one side of his face.


----------



## PR_Princess (Oct 5, 2009)

skiprat said:


> A Sable is also an antelope:wink:



or....this too.


Your slippin' Skip!


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 6, 2009)

Per the manufacturer on the ones I sell. The black is sable & synthetic blend, the red is sable and the white & black is all synthetic. Is the sable dyed? I do not know, I thought it to be natural. Why anyone would use a white & black cosmetic brush as a shave brush, I don't know.  That's what badger hair is for :wink:


----------



## Mikey (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks Anthony. I am hoping that the lady I am working with likes the red ones you sell because that will make me getting supplies easier as they will come from one place.


----------



## ngeb528 (Oct 7, 2009)

PenWorks said:


> Why anyone would use a white & black cosmetic brush as a shave brush, I don't know.  That's what badger hair is for :wink:


 
Didn't want a man (who doesn't put makeup on) to decide the two were interchangable and try to sell them to women. :biggrin:


----------



## edman2 (Oct 7, 2009)

skiprat said:


> A Sable is also an antelope:wink:



Don't wish to misdirect this thread but is it my imagination or does the skiprat look meaner than usual?? :wink:


----------



## gbhazel (Oct 7, 2009)

(skiprat) kind of looks like a sable :dog::dog::dog:


----------

